# Post up all of your bow string questions



## verrlara (May 27, 2015)

Do you do custom recurve strings? Like where you choose the colors for the main string and the serving? Hope this isn't too stupid of a question.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Question re B-50 and B-55:

I've always used Brownell B-50 for my trad bows - I ran out a few months ago and all I could get quickly was BCY B-55. First couple of strings I made with it stretched a LOT more than B-50s would. I mean, almost an inch more. 

Have you noticed any difference between the 2, or am I just getting sloppy with my strings in my old age?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Second question: 

I ended up using BCY 452X on the new bow (because I had some). The bow is rated for non-stretch materials. Wondering why I never hear of people using 452X on recurves - it's always D75 or Fastflight, or Dynaflight97 or Majesty.


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

verrlara said:


> Do you do custom recurve strings? Like where you choose the colors for the main string and the serving? Hope this isn't too stupid of a question.


Check out his site. In addition to my normal boring gray/black/white stuff I also ordered an 8125 green and silver string with fluorescent yellow serving. He turned the order around in one day. Very impressive service. 

I do have a question about 8125 though. Does it stretch? Prior to using your strings I was using the SF Archery 8125 strings sold through LAS. Seemed like the first one stretched out a bit after a couple months of use.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

verrlara said:


> Do you do custom recurve strings? Like where you choose the colors for the main string and the serving? Hope this isn't too stupid of a question.


Yes we offer custom recurve strings in tons of colors and 8 different materials



Stash said:


> Question re B-50 and B-55:
> 
> I've always used Brownell B-50 for my trad bows - I ran out a few months ago and all I could get quickly was BCY B-55. First couple of strings I made with it stretched a LOT more than B-50s would. I mean, almost an inch more.
> 
> Have you noticed any difference between the 2, or am I just getting sloppy with my strings in my old age?


We use a ton of both b50 and b55. I've never seen one stretch any more then the other.



Stash said:


> Second question:
> 
> I ended up using BCY 452X on the new bow (because I had some). The bow is rated for non-stretch materials. Wondering why I never hear of people using 452X on recurves - it's always D75 or Fastflight, or Dynaflight97 or Majesty.


We offer 452x but don't sell many of them. 8125G and X are very popular materials for us.



MikeG said:


> Check out his site. In addition to my normal boring gray/black/white stuff I also ordered an 8125 green and silver string with fluorescent yellow serving. He turned the order around in one day. Very impressive service.
> 
> I do have a question about 8125 though. Does it stretch? Prior to using your strings I was using the SF Archery 8125 strings sold through LAS. Seemed like the first one stretched out a bit after a couple months of use.


I'm a big fan of 8125G for recurve strings. It has minimal stretch and gives very good performance. Our build process stretches the string 5 times to remove creep.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

i have been shooting BCY-x 60x custom strings on several bows and am very pleased with this product. There is virtually no creep and the string is very stable. I have never used 8125G, although I know it is popular with many recurve shooters. My question is, what are the pros and cons of 8125G versus BCY-X? Also, regarding strand count, if I am shooting 20 strands of BCY-X, how many strands of 8125G would give me the same thickness? Thanks.


----------



## travisd14 (Aug 25, 2014)

You don't make flemish strings?


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Wait a minute, I was on your web site and thought you made Flemish.

I was just about to ask your opinion on endless and Flemish???

Bowmania


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

60X said:


> We use a ton of both b50 and b55. I've never seen one stretch any more then the other.


When is it appropriate/not appropriate to use b55 over b50? I've been going through some vintage recurves lately and always use b50 to be on the safe side. Never been informed of the pros and cons of b55 - still a mysterious product to me.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Correct, we do not make flemish strings. If I tried it would be called a blemish string. :tongue:

I see no difference in B50 & B55 or B500 for that matter. Each acts the same for us.


----------



## JimHolloman (Jun 4, 2015)

I read in a thread that Dacron strings should not be used with recurve bows. Assuming that this is true, what is the problem with Dacron (is B-50 Dacron?) vs the Dynaflight that was recommend? The B-50 strings cost about half as much as the Dybaflight strings.

I like shooting arrows and hitting the target -- but all the details are bewildering. And, the gaps between compound bows and recurve bows are huge; different arrow rests, different arrows, different strings, different -- when just about everything. You go to a pro shop and it seems that about all they know about are compound bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

How do you build and ship a B-50 string for $9.50? I have a couple of your strings and have had excellent results. They are a great value on a quality string.

Now my real questions-

What is the difference between Fastflight and 8125 (or similar). Is there a weight difference? Does a recurve really stress a string enough to tell the difference? There are no peeps or loops to rotate - I would believe as long as it stays the same length there should really not be any difference. (Other than price)


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

When you make strings of several colours, any tips during the build to maintain even twists all the way through the string?

How tight do you make the center serving, I've found if I get the first 10 turns started by hand I then spin the spool on the bow while strung and get very good results, in the past Halo was bit of a nightmare for me, it was always slipping/moving. 

I've shot 8190 and 8125 apart from strand count I cannot tell any performance difference, I can swap out both types and no adjustment in tune is required, both shoot great. Any opinions between these two strings.


Any samples you want to send me to test out during the WA3D world champs in Italy :wink:


----------



## Bbastos (May 26, 2013)

What are your default strand counts per string material?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Bbastos said:


> What are your default strand counts per string material?


That and listing the minimum strands per string by material would probably also be helpful to customers.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Could you explain a little about stretching and burnishing?


----------



## Live In a Park (Apr 1, 2012)

What is the performance difference between B-50 and FastFlight? I've got a 35# Red Stag recurve and when I bought it I got a "spare" FastFlight string, too. I shot it with the FastFlight until the serving failed so I put on the B-50 and I kind of like it. Is the FastFlight 2% faster? 10% faster? Any other differences beside arrow speed?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

JimHolloman said:


> I read in a thread that Dacron strings should not be used with recurve bows. Assuming that this is true, what is the problem with Dacron (is B-50 Dacron?) vs the Dynaflight that was recommend? The B-50 strings cost about half as much as the Dybaflight strings.


Dacron is probably the most popular recurve string material. It is mainly used on older bows or bows that do not have reinforced limbs. Dacron is spongy and has alot of give on the shot. On the 'fast flight' materials they do not give as much and the energy is transferred into the bow.



centershot said:


> How do you build and ship a B-50 string for $9.50? I have a couple of your strings and have had excellent results. They are a great value on a quality string.
> 
> Now my real questions-
> 
> What is the difference between Fastflight and 8125 (or similar). Is there a weight difference? Does a recurve really stress a string enough to tell the difference? There are no peeps or loops to rotate - I would believe as long as it stays the same length there should really not be any difference. (Other than price)


I've designed some equipment that helps to build quality strings very fast. A dacron recurve string takes me 4-5 minutes to complete thus our cost can be low. The better materials will give better performance and consistancy compared to cheaper mateirals even on traditional bows. 



steve morley said:


> When you make strings of several colours, any tips during the build to maintain even twists all the way through the string?
> 
> How tight do you make the center serving, I've found if I get the first 10 turns started by hand I then spin the spool on the bow while strung and get very good results, in the past Halo was bit of a nightmare for me, it was always slipping/moving.
> 
> ...


We separate our colors during twisting and twist from both ends. It makes for a very consistent twist. Our center serving tension depends on the string/serving material to what we've found to work the best. I'm with you on the material. I personally can't tell much of a difference between 8190, X and 8125G but I'm no expert when it comes to shooting traditional bows.



Bbastos said:


> What are your default strand counts per string material?


The strand count depends on poundage and nock. If no info is specified we use 16st D97, 18st fast flight, 16st 8125g and 20-24st 452x,8190, X



treehermit said:


> Could you explain a little about stretching and burnishing?


stretching and burnishing are a part of the build process. Each material goes through a little different process to get the best results



Live In a Park said:


> What is the performance difference between B-50 and FastFlight? I've got a 35# Red Stag recurve and when I bought it I got a "spare" FastFlight string, too. I shot it with the FastFlight until the serving failed so I put on the B-50 and I kind of like it. Is the FastFlight 2% faster? 10% faster? Any other differences beside arrow speed?


Fast flight will generally give better performance. It will vary from bow to bow and I don't believe I've have seen a linear gain from swapping materials.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

This borders between a nock and string question, so please bear with me. I'm putting together a 74# recurve, and put an 18 strand Dacron string on it. With the string count and servings, to say the nocks are a tight fit would be understating a bit. I've heard some file out the nock groove to get a looser fit, but I'm not sure how comfortable I am compromising the nock build in that manner.... especially with a 74# bow. Are there recommended nocks (GT in particular) that will work better with the higher strand count?


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Hoyt Gamemaster 2 (21" riser w/ short limbs ) and I just purchased new Trad tech medium length limbs for it.....what length string will I need to order and what material do you recommend? I am also shooting Gold tip arrows/nock for strand count/serving diameter......You can post info on the thread or just pm me....I want to order the string from you ASAP so I have it here when the limbs arrive early next week....Thanks.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Paul68 said:


> This borders between a nock and string question, so please bear with me. I'm putting together a 74# recurve, and put an 18 strand Dacron string on it. With the string count and servings, to say the nocks are a tight fit would be understating a bit. I've heard some file out the nock groove to get a looser fit, but I'm not sure how comfortable I am compromising the nock build in that manner.... especially with a 74# bow. Are there recommended nocks (GT in particular) that will work better with the higher strand count?


What arrows are you using? Some GT nocks are smaller then normal.


onlyaspike said:


> I have a Hoyt Gamemaster 2 (21" riser w/ short limbs ) and I just purchased new Trad tech medium length limbs for it.....what length string will I need to order and what material do you recommend? I am also shooting Gold tip arrows/nock for strand count/serving diameter......You can post info on the thread or just pm me....I want to order the string from you ASAP so I have it here when the limbs arrive early next week....Thanks.


While I make a ton of traditional strings I am by no means an expert on traditional equipment. If you cannot measure the bow I would recommend finding someone running that same setup to find out the length.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Getting ready to do a blog post on the subject. Any more questions out there?


----------



## fentiger (Oct 22, 2013)

Presently using 14 strands of Ultracam and #4 nylon end serving, no padding. Would using a softer thicker end serving help quieten the bow? Ultracam is still available but no longer made what would be the ideal replacement? thanks


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm new to owning my own bow, so I have noob questions. 

1) Friend of mine made me a lovely string out of Brownell Astro Flight material. How often should I wax the string?

2) Takedown recurve ... are there any tricks to maintaining a constant brace height between takedown and setup each time? Meaning, not losing the twists?

Thanks.


----------



## fentiger (Oct 22, 2013)

Answers come to mind;-] thanks


----------



## ismo131 (Nov 19, 2014)

When i last (one) time looked on 60x webpage i notice that strings come only in 1" incraments. If i'm not mistaken.
I make my own strings but now when i have recurve there is issue with that point where loopserving stop and compiserving starts. I can't get that so good that it sits on limb cruve fine. It have to be just right to brewent that sideways error. [emoji19]
I had one string 70" come with bow but it is slidly to short.
So i which prostring would be better in that part and that colors were so much nicer too.[emoji8]
Is it posible to have 1cm+- lenght on string?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

fentiger said:


> Presently using 14 strands of Ultracam and #4 nylon end serving, no padding. Would using a softer thicker end serving help quieten the bow? Ultracam is still available but no longer made what would be the ideal replacement? thanks


I'm not familiar with the ultra cam material to make any recommendations



sprinke said:


> I'm new to owning my own bow, so I have noob questions.
> 
> 1) Friend of mine made me a lovely string out of Brownell Astro Flight material. How often should I wax the string?
> 
> ...





ismo131 said:


> When i last (one) time looked on 60x webpage i notice that strings come only in 1" incraments. If i'm not mistaken.
> I make my own strings but now when i have recurve there is issue with that point where loopserving stop and compiserving starts. I can't get that so good that it sits on limb cruve fine. It have to be just right to brewent that sideways error. [emoji19]
> I had one string 70" come with bow but it is slidly to short.
> So i which prostring would be better in that part and that colors were so much nicer too.[emoji8]
> Is it posible to have 1cm+- lenght on string?


We have 1" increments listed but do offer down to 1/4" if requested


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there an optimal amount of twist to put in a string , I have one that I had to twist around 20 turns ?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Bowstrings will come pretwisted. We usually run 3/4 twist per inch


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

Can you make a string for a 62" Whip longbow, and I only want 12 twists in it for GT traditional nocks?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes we do longbow strings


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

Can you make a string for a 62" Whip longbow, and I only want *12 twists in it in 62" total* for GT traditional nocks?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We would not make that string if I'm reading it correctly. We would have somewhere around 40-50 twists in a string that length. Why only 12 twists?


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

That's a Indian stile string.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

What makes it Indian "style"and what would the benefits be?


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

It makes the string quiet and fast, and not all that twist up, just wax the piss out of it and hand rub it in and keep it that way. I had a old Indian friend make me one, he's gone now and I need another one. You don't need those puff ball things on the string.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

So, you're looking at 5 inches per rotation?

I think I remember reading on either BCY or Brownell they recommended about 3" per rotation to start, for the sake of keeping the fibers together and preventing ballooning.

You'd probably get away with 5 inches alright, though I've never heard of serious advantages. I haven't noticed a significant difference between 3 and 1 1/2" per twist... Not saying I know anything, but i haven't noticed...

Question for 60X, how do you choose your delivered twist rate, and why?


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a hard time seeing how adding a lot of extra wax (weight) would make it faster.
Didn't know old Indians had endless jigs and serving jigs.:wink:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

BarneySlayer said:


> Question for 60X, how do you choose your delivered twist rate, and why?


I come from a target shooting back ground where I was always tinkering with my equipment. I've always ran a medium twist rate to allow to adjustment each way if needed without having the string knotting up on itself or be totally untwisted. I do believe that you need some twists in a string to add strength. I've never seen a rope or steel cable that wasn't twisted up and I think there's a reason.


----------



## Close caller (Dec 30, 2014)

I just bought a used bow from a guy who put new 60x strings on it. He was shooting 27 draw and I'm switching mods for a 29.5 draw. Will I need a new string? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

60X said:


> I come from a target shooting back ground where I was always tinkering with my equipment. I've always ran a medium twist rate to allow to adjustment each way if needed without having the string knotting up on itself or be totally untwisted. I do believe that you need some twists in a string to add strength. I've never seen a rope or steel cable that wasn't twisted up and I think there's a reason.


Adjustment options both ways are a pretty good reason.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Close caller said:


> I just bought a used bow from a guy who put new 60x strings on it. He was shooting 27 draw and I'm switching mods for a 29.5 draw. Will I need a new string? Sorry if this is a dumb question.



What bow is it? Some will require a change but most won't


----------



## Close caller (Dec 30, 2014)

2012 Elite Pulse


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm not a fanatic about waxing my strings and don't count the shots between waxing. I just wax twice a month and call it good. My last compound string lasted over 6 years.

As to keeping twists in your string, there are all kinds of ways to do it. I've clipped the loops together with a paper clip, tied them with paracord, whatever's handy. Lately, I just pass one loop down through the other then pass the second loop down through the first and snug it up a bit. Actually makes a square knot. Takes a lot less time than trying to find a paper clip.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Alternatives to B50 and B55*

I just got a bamboo-backed hickory longbow from Rudder Bows. I just wanted to know if there are any string materials beside B50 and B55 that are worth considering.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

MTColl28734 said:


> I just got a bamboo-backed hickory longbow from Rudder Bows. I just wanted to know if there are any string materials beside B50 and B55 that are worth considering.


I would check with your bowyer to see what they recommend but I"m guessing dacron it what you'll need.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

What info as to why or why not 8190F?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

If I wanted a B-50 string to end up 56.5" long after it has stretched, what length should I order?


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

Depends a lot on whether it's Flemish or continuous, how many strands, and, most importantly, who makes it. I got two B50 Flemish 15-strand from rmbowstrings.com and they stretched about 1/4" and stayed there. Ryan pre-stretches them to 300# as part of his process. I don't know if he can make strings in half-inch increments. If not, I guess you could order a 56" string and take out 2-3 twists or order a 57" and put in 2-3 twists and see where things stand after a couple dozen shots. Personally, I'd probably go with a 56".


----------



## matt4068 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi, I'm quite new to bowing.

Can you explain a good way to take the string off the bow to keep the twists in it? Or do you untwist it each time you put it on and count the twists? 

You should make a page, setting up your bow string guide and add these questions+answers below it. Tips on nocks, limb/string silencers, velcro on the shelf, etc.. Pros and cons. Or maybe there already is one  I haven't noticed.

Should I wax? (the string, not my legs) and what with?


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Is there a specific standard direction you should twist endless loop strings to add twists, or does it depend on the string maker? 
So in general if you freed the bottom loop on a recurve and were looking at at it from the bow side, should tighten always be counter clockwise or clockwise? 
Is it the same for both recurve and compound strings? 
What bad happens if you twist the wrong way?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> What info as to why or why not 8190F?


I looked on the BCY website. It seems that 8190 is no longer available.

I guess that answers that question.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

First, welcome to the archery world! You're in for a bunch of confusion, frustration, and annoyance (sorta like being married), but it's worth it.

Something as simple as a paper clip can hold your loops in position so you don't lose twists. I just pass one loop through the other, then pass the second loop through the first and snug it up. Sort of a square knot on a bight.

This is the Internet, man! There are thousands of sites that can help you with whatever you want to know about archery. This is a damn good place to start. The folks here are tremendously helpful. Another good place to search is YouTube because you can actually see people doing what you're trying to do. Some manufacturers, like Gold Tip and Easton, also have good articles and videos.

Yes, wax and wax often. I wax at least twice a month. Anything from $3 Allen wax to $12 Scorpion Venom will work. There are a ton of YouTube videos on that, too.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

chase128 said:


> Is there a specific standard direction you should twist endless loop strings to add twists, or does it depend on the string maker?
> So in general if you freed the bottom loop on a recurve and were looking at at it from the bow side, should tighten always be counter clockwise or clockwise?
> Is it the same for both recurve and compound strings?
> What bad happens if you twist the wrong way?


This will depend on the string builder. Some twist clockwise and other twist counter clockwise.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

To elaborate, you want to twist such that the string twists in the same direction as the serving, and that direction should be the same for the serving in the center or the end loops.

Most good strings will be delivered with some twists, in which case, keep it twisted that way.


----------



## gbeauvin (Sep 16, 2015)

The endless loop string that came with my bow (Samick SLB) does not appear to have any twists in it. Is that a problem?

-GB


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Alot of times the cheap OEM strings will have no twists. I don't want to say it's an issue but a string with twists will perform better and more consistent then one without.


----------



## MTColl28734 (Aug 30, 2009)

I guarantee that you'll put some twists in your Sage string, since it's going to stretch a lot. Follow BarneySlayer's advice on that. I replaced mine with a Fast Flight Flemish a month or so after I got my Sage. Now I have a lifetime supply of serving.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

MTColl28734 said:


> I guarantee that you'll put some twists in your Sage string, since it's going to stretch a lot. Follow BarneySlayer's advice on that. I replaced mine with a Fast Flight Flemish a month or so after I got my Sage. Now I have a lifetime supply of serving.


No doubt about that


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Any more questions?


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

What are the characteristics build,design and material of a quiet string, fast string and forgiving string. If there are differences between fast, quiet and forgiving what are the trade offs if any between a forgiving string and a quiet string.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It's all comes down to the build and material. Fast may not quiet and vice versa. Different material makeups and strand count will play a big part in this as well.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone have a question?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Let's hear some more questions


----------



## instintivebow (Feb 6, 2014)

What is the best performer and quiet string you offer? Just looking to buy one for a moddern recurve or longbow but dont knowknow what to choose...thanks?


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

One question came to mind since I recently acquired a 33# 69" traditional target bow. Would using FF/ BCY-X strings be less critical on a lower weight bow such as this target bow vs. my higher poundage hunting bows?


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I am getting a PSE Mustang for Christmas. It is fast flight capable. It is 45 lbs @ 28" , but I am only drawing about 23". What string material, strand count, and serving size should I get? 54" string. I am using Black Eagle standard nocks or Bohning standard nocks. Thank you!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We like 16 strands of 8125g or 20 strands of bcy X. These are our two most popular and best performing traditional strings.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I have been trying to find the different characteristics of the different string material to make an informed choice in bow strings. There is nothing I have found to help guide me in deciding on one over the other. What are pros and cons of your different materials for trad applications. I know you give up something every time you gain, but I don't feel anyone is successfully explaining material profiles in any truly quantifiable fashion. Could you tackle this for us so we can make more informed decisions to suit our personal needs and styles. I hate shooting in the dark without some sort of guidance, and the quest for the "perfect" string should be a little more narrowed down. The manufacturers sites are even way to vauge. And they seem to be only concerned withe the training wheels crowd business anyhow. Thank you for your time.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Alot of it comes down to personal preferance and bow design. Some bows work better with certain materials.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

60X said:


> Alot of it comes down to personal preferance and bow design. Some bows work better with certain materials.


That's kind of the difficulty, both for the seller, and the buyer.

I tested a variety of strings with a bow, got a set of results. I sent some strings to a guy who did some tests (Ray), and his results were ever so slightly different. The fastest string I made for him was made of 8125g. The fastest string I made for myself was made of 8190. The fastest string for him, overall, was a Rick Barbee string made out of Rhino. Of the strings I made, the Rhino was fastest for neither of us. What does that tell us? Aside from Rick having some magic in his methods, it tells us, you really don't know, until you really know, because you've done it 

You can


----------



## gfletch (Nov 9, 2010)

What is the shelf life of a bowstring? Say a spare or you found an old one at the bottom of the closet


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

When making a endless loop string I have found that maintaining uniform strand tension (strand to strand) yields a string that is much quitter and seems to make the bow shoot crisper. After many shots (8125) the string will loose some or all of that quiet crispness, sometimes to the point of having that typical sound of having a broken strand under the center serving. After inspection for necking and/or broken strands removing the center and lower loop serving (loop serving on upper contains beginning and end strands) and inspect strands while string is on the jig sure enough the strand tension is no longer the same between strands. After removing the upper loop serving. Remaking a string restores the quite, tight crisp string. I use between 25 and 50 twists. Your thoughts on uniform strand tension? I seems obvious to me that during use strands stretch at different rates. Your thoughts.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

gfletch said:


> What is the shelf life of a bowstring? Say a spare or you found an old one at the bottom of the closet


There is really no shelf life as long as the string has been stored in 'normal' conditions



5 Arrow said:


> When making a endless loop string I have found that maintaining uniform strand tension (strand to strand) yields a string that is much quitter and seems to make the bow shoot crisper. After many shots (8125) the string will loose some or all of that quiet crispness, sometimes to the point of having that typical sound of having a broken strand under the center serving. After inspection for necking and/or broken strands removing the center and lower loop serving (loop serving on upper contains beginning and end strands) and inspect strands while string is on the jig sure enough the strand tension is no longer the same between strands. After removing the upper loop serving. Remaking a string restores the quite, tight crisp string. I use between 25 and 50 twists. Your thoughts on uniform strand tension? I seems obvious to me that during use strands stretch at different rates. Your thoughts.


Our jigs are setup for equal strand tension. I'm not sure how this effects noise but it definitely makes for a more stable string


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Any more questions out there?


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a question, what should I input into the comments field to ensure that I get a proper nock fit with your string? Should I just input the nock that I'm using in the comments field? I have ordered all of my strings in the past from 60X but the nock fit is always too loose and I end up having to use floss to build up the serving area.

I'd like to order a slightly thicker string that fit's my nock. 

Thank you.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The best way is to provide a finished diameter for the center serving if you know that info. If our standard setup is too loose you can note that as well and we can step the serving up a size.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

keep em coming


----------



## drmevo (Feb 28, 2016)

I ordered a BCY X string from you for my 35# Samick Sage. It seems to be working well but I was wondering if I have the proper strand count or if I should look at different strand counts now or if I ever go to a higher poundage? I'm guessing it came with 20 based on your earlier replies, but I don't remember seeing a place to specify that when ordering. Thanks!


----------

